# How did you come up with your nickname for the forum?



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine, of course, is from my third and new at the time rabbit. How about you all?


----------



## missyscove (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine is pretty much the one I use foreverything. I came up with it back when I only had my dog,Missy. Scove, or Missyscove, is her nickname, so it soonbecame mine.


----------



## kellyjade (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine is just my name, Kelly and my middle name, Jade. :wiggle


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 10, 2006)

Mine is one I've used since my husband and I started going out. It's my married last name, and "woman".


----------



## missyscove (Oct 10, 2006)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Mine is one I've used since my husband and I started going out.


You used his last name as your username before you were actuallymarried? Or did you just not make any new usernames betweenmeeting him and getting married?


----------



## SugarGlider (Oct 10, 2006)

I am a sugar glider breeder and a sugar glider lover and a sugar glider addict :colors:


----------



## honeybunnie8 (Oct 10, 2006)

I use my nickname for everything... my moms nickfor me is Bun Bun, so bunnies have always been associated withme.honeybunnie sounds better then bun bunand 8 ismy favorite number...:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey, Honeybunnie, thanks for theresponse! If you look at my blog, you'll see my last bun wasnamed "Bun Bun". Love him.

And thanks for all the responses guys and gals! :great::brownbunny


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 11, 2006)

nuttinbutrouble is a nickname that mygrandfather gave me when i was very young. i'm the grandchild in thefamily that doesn't always play by the rules and pushes the envelopewhenever possible. the mischief i got myself into earned me thenickname. i can still see his smile and the twinkle he would get in hiseyes when he called me that.



Heather


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is my favourite breed of rabbit, the UK/NZ miniature lop .


----------



## Rogue (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is my nickname . My hubbyapparently gets funny looks when his phone rings and comes up "Roguecalling..." :elephant:


----------



## cheryl (Oct 11, 2006)

Well my name is Cheryl Leighand when i first joined this forum i had 13 bunnies,so that is where cheryl13 came from



cheryl


----------



## Runestonez (Oct 11, 2006)

At last count I had 2 Tarot decks and 4 sets ofRunestones! I am a pagan of sorts so the name just sort ofstuck and I use it for everything now!


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine actually came about because of someone Imet online several years ago...he absolutely adored basset hounds,while my favorite breed of dog tends to be the beagle (bassets aresecond). I created the ID a few years ago because I was trying to thinkof an ID for another forum, and I was thinking of this friend,and...well...that's where it came from. :?


----------



## Michaela (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is really original, it's my first name.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 11, 2006)

*Runestonez wrote:*


> At last count I had 2 Tarot decks and 4 sets ofRunestones! I am a pagan of sorts so the name just sort ofstuck and I use it for everything now!


Sweet! I'm kinda-sorta druid/Taoist something-or-other!

My name is an email account I made but don't have any more.Stee is a family nickname based on our last name. My oldersister was "the" Stee, I was Jr. Stee yuck) or something likethat. Others identified us as the nature girl and, well,Laura who is now known as the lawyer chick. So I am NatureStee.

My hubby is Mr. Stee. Which is funny because it means that he took my last name!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is pretty much self-explanatory.It is the name of my rabbitry. When I first started inrabbits, I wanted to name my rabbitry something that was around in thearea (if that makes any sense). Since there is no brooks, orrivers, or any type of landmark around, I looked up and thought aboutall the stars that were out that night!

Sharon


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 11, 2006)

I was newat this,and this wasthefirst forum I ever joined.The only time I used theInternet was for informationand research.

I didn't want toreveal my name (I amshy), so I thought ofsomething that would berelated to this forumand rabbits. The Pebblesnamewas already taken, so*Pet_Bunny* worked outfine. Besides, Pebbles ismy first Pet and Bunny.

Rainbowsis just a signature tosign off, andto wish everyone anice day.

Rainbows!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is a nickname I have for Cookie. I call him honeypot sometimes.

__________
Nadia


----------



## Haley (Oct 11, 2006)

mine is easy, its my first name


----------



## Linz_1987 (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is very simple also. Linz is my nickname from Lindsay, and 1987 is the year I was born in 

I am useless with user names etc so mine is boring


----------



## bunnydude (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome thread! :nicethread

I joined this forum to do some research before I adopted my rabbits, soI just picked a name that related to rabbits (I never, ever expected tobe completely roped into this forum). "Dude" was added because I'm aguy. Although maybe "bunnygeek" or "bunnynerd" would have been moreaccurate:whistling.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi, Soooska is Susan (which is my given name)in Ukrainian. 

I still curse my parents for giving me such an unoriginalname. I asked my mom why Susan, her answer to me was "Youlooked like a Susan when you came out" so I said and exactly what doesa Susan look like and she said "Like You."

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Greta (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine is just my first name. Not the most original, but it works


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 11, 2006)

Bunnydude, that's funny. I figured asmuch. It's nice to see guys like rabbits too. Myhusband is how I got Snuffles and he cried when we lost BunBun. Too sweet. A thank you from me for any guy wholoves any bunny! :highfive::bunnybutt:


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 12, 2006)

Jordi + Wesley = jordiwes 



Now I'm jordiwes everywhere!


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 13, 2006)

I use mambo101 pretty much everywhere. Itoriginated from my really liking the movie The Mambo Kings whichinspired me to take ballroom dance lessons a few years ago. 

Dan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey Dan, are you watching Dancing With The Stars?

I'm trying to talk my husband into taking Ballroom dancing, (he has two left feet) but he keeps saying no.

Soooska


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 14, 2006)

I have been watching Dancing with the Starsuntil the baseball playoffs started. I am a total baseball nut so thatrules with me. Tell your husband a good instructor can teach anybodyhow to dance well. If I can do it, anybody can!

Dan


----------



## RapidsWannabe12 (Oct 15, 2006)

Rapids=Travel soccer team
Wannabe=Not allowed to try out
12=Lucky number


----------



## m.e. (Oct 15, 2006)

My name is Emily. My lil' sis calls me "Emmy".

m.e. = Em'-y

:lookaround


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Oct 15, 2006)

Mine is "I love Tego Calderon" without anyspaces and no caps. Tego Calderon is a reggaeton singer thatI am in love with. One day I plan to marryhim.

:heart::heart::heartJust dont tell my fiance!):heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Master of Disaster (Oct 15, 2006)

Mine comes from me being atotal Master of the Disaster that happeneds &amp; from my bunny b/cshe is a little Disaster b/c she like to chew &amp; shredthings..:brown-bunnyI guessshe's just like me where the personality fits.


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 15, 2006)

I got my name from the forum by choosing what Ilike. I was going to use bunnylover but i figured most people alreadyhad it and i wanted to be original. So, i chose my favorite thingsanimals (of all types) and added lover to it and i gotani-lover.:bunnydance::elephant::bambiandthumper


----------



## shootingstar (Oct 15, 2006)

I just love to go outside most of the nights and watch out for shooting stars!!


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Oct 16, 2006)

not hard to tell where mine came from:bunnydance:


----------



## Maureen Las (Oct 16, 2006)

I:hearteapoo!!!. He is socute:brownbunny.......my name angieluv is the name of my 1 1/2 yr oldcattle dog/ blue heeler.. Angie with luv on the end.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2006)

I've used his last name as my username sinceabout two months after we started going out. It was quiteimmediately apparent to both of us when we met that we were truly meantfor each other, and that we were what one another had been looking forin a husband/wife. 

Something I tell people about us is that it would be un-natural for usNOT to be together...it was that natural and obvious that we were soperfect as a couple. 

We met just before Thanksgiving 2003, and by March, he'd proposed, butwe'd already talked about it a lot and knew by Feb of that year (04)that we would eventually be getting married. It was fast,yes, but we were also engaged for over a year and a half...got married4 June 05. 

I love that I'm married to someone that fits every single thing I'dbeen looking for in a man, and then some. We're quiteliterally a perfect pair, and are quite inseparable, and have beenaccused many times of being "joined at the hip". Hehe!

So, yes, I've been using his last name for quite some time. 

He's my Prince Charming, and by far the most wonderful man I've everknown.  My dad is a very close second...they'revery much alike. 
*
missyscove wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Mine isone I've used since my husband and I started going out.
> ...


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2006)

That's completely adorable. It reminds me of something my mother would have said. 
*
SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I asked my mom why Susan,her answer to me was "You looked like a Susan when you came out" so Isaid and exactly what does a Susan look like and she said"Like You."
> 
> Soooska:apollo:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 16, 2006)

Too cute! My daughter's name is Emilyas well, and that's one of her many nicknames, too. Funnythat I never made the connection...LOL!! 
*
m.e. wrote: *


> My name is Emily. My lil' sis calls me "Emmy".
> 
> m.e. = Em'-y
> 
> :lookaround


----------



## honey_bunny (Oct 16, 2006)

i have alot of different user names. it alldepends what i am on. i just think that honey bunny is cute even thoughnone of my rabbits are named honey. but i always like the nicknamehoney bunny


----------



## tripetybuu (Oct 18, 2006)

mine is my bunnys names together 

Trip and Buu = Tripetybuu


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 13, 2007)

:bumpfor new people!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 13, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> :bumpfor new people!


Thanks Ani! I was going to get around to it.

I want to know where Amy got her's!:waveUndergunfire-I think that's a cool screen name!)


----------



## myLoki (Apr 13, 2007)

Loki is my rabbit.

=

myLoki 





t.


----------



## ani-lover (Apr 13, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote:*


> *ani-lover wrote: *
> 
> 
> > :bumpfornew people!
> ...


your welcome! 

~Ani


----------



## Aina (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, it is a long story. When I wasyounger I was really into LotR. Then I decided to get onneopets and my normal screen name was already taken so I went andlooked up a few elvish words and put them together for the name Ainadanwhich means 'holy human' because I am a Christian and we werecalled to be holy and concencrated to God. Anyways then Idecided to use Aina everywhere because it sorta sounds like a name andI am so used to typing it.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

I just saw this thread! Woooo!


My screen name, "undergunfire", came from out-of-nowhere about 4 yearsago. I use this user name for everything....my email, myspace, forums,aol, ect. I have a huge obsession with vintage handguns (they are quitegorgeous).

So, I guess....guns fire....you're held under gun fire. Blah blah blah. You get it.

I could have used "Bunny Tickle Bum". That is what my ex-boyfriend, now a good friend, calls me.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 13, 2007)

Jade Icing is my toon on the City of Heroesgame. Jade was a character in a book I read. Icing was because do to athread called cake or death I was invited to a S.G. Put it together.....

The net knows me as Jade or Jezebelle.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 13, 2007)

*"CAKE or DEATH!"

"Ummm......cake."

"Well, we're out of cake. We only had three bits and we weren't expecting such a rush!"

"So my choice is, "or death"?................well, I guess I'll have the chicken."


lol! sorry! I just LOVE Eddie Izzard. I have all of his jokes memorized. I'm a dork 


t.


JadeIcing wrote: *


> Jade Icing is my toon onthe City of Heroes game. Jade was a character in a book I read. Icingwas because do to a thread called cake or death I was invited to a S.G.Put it together.....
> 
> The net knows me as Jade or Jezebelle.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh jeez, this isembaressing... Weetwoo is both something I say together and separetly(Like "Weet" and "Woo"). They can mean a variety of things. Sarcasim,boredom, happiness, bliss, or something is "woo" or "Wee". I actuallymessed up about saying something was wonderful to my boyfriend andended up saying "It is woo..." and then trailed off (I have a shortattention- SHINEY!) Then somehow it morphed to Weetwoo one day.... Heis never going to let me live it down. :? 89 is the year I was born.
&lt;3. RaE


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Apr 14, 2007)

I use CheyAut on all the forums I belong to(most are horse forums). That is my ranch name. It comes from my firsthorse (I still have him!) named Cheyenne Autumn, he is my horsey soulmate 

Then I didn't get the confirm email (must've gone to spam folder orsomething) so I coudln't log on, and I couldn't find an email addy orANYTHING to get it resent, so I had to REtry getting a log in name, sowhen with CheyAutRanch 

Jessi


----------



## Spring (Apr 14, 2007)

Spring just fits. So I use Spring for just about everything.

Short and sweet response, eh?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 14, 2007)

Obviously, Tiny's Mom is because of Tiny. He wasmy first rabbit other than my childhood rabbits I had (and I did somany things wrong with them).

When we were on our way to pick up Tiny - all I knew was that thebreeder had a black buck that I could buy. I had done my research andwas searching for a flemish giant as I wanted a rabbit that would bebig enough to not be intimidated by the cats (wish I'd known aboutlionheads..ha ha...no intimidation there).

All the way up (2 hour drive) I played with names that went with black. Jack. Magic. Stuff like that.

But our family is known for our dry sense of humor (Art still wants toknow what drinking has to do with it). Somehow - the name "Tiny" justseemed appropriate. So what if he was 12 weeks old and something like 6pounds (maybe 4? I don't remember for sure but I think he was close to6 pounds). Tiny was the perfect name for him.

To this day, I love the name. We'll be showing folks our lionheads andthen say, "Would you like to see Tiny, our rabbit?" Of course theywould...so Art goes in and catches him (Tiny hates it and if he hearsvoices on the front porch he sometimes hides)...and Art comes out withthis 17 pound rabbit named "Tiny". 

Either they're fascinated by him and want to pet him (and ask if any ofthe lionhead babies are his...)...or they are like, "oh no...will hebite me?"

Tiny is two years old now and I pray he lives almost forever...becausethey day he crosses the bridge...I don't know who I'll be anymore andmay have to change my name....

Maybe I'll be "BunMother"?

Peg


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 14, 2007)

Vanessa is my name, people call me Nessa ( Among other things.. lol ) and 14-87 is the end of my birthday. (8/14/87)


----------



## jil101ca (Apr 14, 2007)

I use my initials, the 101ca is when I firstcame online in 98 there were alot of jil's so I picked the 101ca,Everyone in my family has 101ca as part of their online name.I only use1 name for all my onlining.


----------



## *poifect* (Apr 14, 2007)

It's just what i am :brat:LOL!





lurv Anabell:mrsthumper:


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 14, 2007)

Mine I use for everything for the past fewyears. It's well, my Name, and then the ball part friendsadded and it just stuck.


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 14, 2007)

heh, Crystal, every time I see your name on theforum, Keane's song 'Crystal Ball' plays in my head. Now you're gonnathink I'm nuts if you haven't heard it.:lookaround


----------



## Crystalballl (Apr 14, 2007)

haha Yes, I know that song that's funny


----------



## ChandieLee (Apr 14, 2007)

I got my nickname from my characters name in the play we wrote for my senior drama class.


----------



## Starina (Apr 14, 2007)

Mine is my first name. Yes it ismyREALname, my mom gave it to me. It was also inthe movie The Birdcage. It was Nathan Lane's drag name. Star is whatmost of my family calls me, except my mom and grandma, they insist oncalling me Starina.

~Star~


----------



## YukonDaisy (Apr 14, 2007)

*Not sure why I chose mine,it was a long time ago. But I live in the Yukon and Daisy ismy Australian Cattle Dog that I've had since I was twelve.*


----------



## m.e. (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, I'm 'me' 

But if you pronounce each letter - M.E. - it's what my little sis calls me: "Emmy" 

~ Emily


----------



## katt (Apr 15, 2007)

well. . . katt is simply what i am called!

my real name is kathleen. . . my oldest sister named me (after i leftthe hospital. . . without a name) but i have never liked it. so growingup i was katie. all my friends started calling me katt in middleschool, and when i got into rabbits i used Katt's Rabbitry as myrabbitry name. i then went back to katie until this past fall. when ilived down in muskegon at college i had a roommate who is also a katie.it was easy for me to be katt down there as i am use to people callingme that.

but now i am back at katie, as that is what my family calls me. . . lots of back and forths on the name. . .

but i use katt for just about everything. . .


----------



## ghostbusterbunny (Apr 15, 2007)

I wentthrough a Ghostbusters phase about a year ago, was really before mytime, but i like the films. I needed a new username, because i'd usedetdaalien all the time- Erin.T - E.T ... parents. 

And seeing as how i'd had my firstlitter of rabbits, not me, obviously.. Ghostbuster...bunny

And Beckham likes to prowl round,chase cats and all sorts of nasties that come in the garden, so he is abit of a ghostbuster himself, bit of an old one.. bless him.


----------



## juicyjuicee (Apr 15, 2007)

I couldn't think of a name and there was a juicyjuice drink on my desk, so I just went with that. Then i added theextra "e". I think someone already had juicyjuice or I justdid it to be cool


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 17, 2007)

Angie is my 2 yr old cattledog mix..." luv" is sort of a 70'ish way to say love

I couldn't do a rabbit as there are too many names .


----------



## Mikoli (Apr 17, 2007)

[align=center]Guess.

Naw, I'm in a good mood, I'll try to explain it. If you don't understand, poke me with a stick.

Mikoli
_Pronounced Mick-O-Lee

_Once upon a time, I was bored, as we all have been at some time inmy life. I decided to join Neopets (these were _very_ dark times).Finding a name that wasn't used was rather a challenge. I used therandomise tool. Puh-lease, who wants to be called racheliscool_1201? Idecided to make my own name. This proved to be harder than I thought itwould be. Losing all hope, I slumped in my chair, trying to block outthe dull droning in my ear that was bordem.

Suddenly, a voice in my ear spoke through my bordem. _Oi, Rachel.Just close your eyes and punch in random letters._ "Yes," I told thevoice. I took a deep breath, closed my eyes, turned around, and typedsix random letters. Opening my eyes, I stared at the screen. I knew Ihad found my username.

M. I. K. O. L. I.

Since that day, I left Neopets (It was boring me), and joined manyother things (including this forum). What should I use for a username?Why, Mikoli of course. My username for everything became Mikoli, orMikoli1201 (1201 is a special number ).

:stikpoke
(Sorry, I have wanted to use that emoticon since I joined this forum. I like poking people with sticks. )
[/align] 
[align=center]Rachel.
[/align]


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I've always had a 'zoo' of my own, pets of all different types over the years. 

Way back in the early days of the internet, when Prodigy was what thecool kids had (I was in 5th grade and probably 10 years old), I had tocome up with a username. My last name is Clark and I have a zoo, so Ichose Clarkzoo. But, Clarzoo flowed better when you say it- so that'swhat I used. 

Since then Clarzoo has been my username for everything that is not highsecurity online. (meaning bank accounts, etc, I use something else)



Fun thread!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2007)

Mikoli-that's really cool how you came up withyours. I'll have to remember that-I always have a hard timecoming up with usernames, seriously-it's sad. I may have todo that one day.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Apr 21, 2007)

Kezra is my cats name and Beau is the first 4 letters of my last name. Beau also means beautiful so "beautiful Kezra".


----------



## MicksMom (Apr 23, 2007)

Well... I've been Mick's Mom ever since Istarted posting on forums/boards. Mick was our yellowLab/English Setter mix. We had to have him pts in July (hewas 15 1/2), but I just can't bring myself to make the change.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww, how sweet. You shouldn't change it then.:thumbup


----------



## Starina (Apr 23, 2007)

No matter how much time passes, you are always his mom. Don't change your name.

~Star~


----------



## MicksMom (Apr 24, 2007)

*Starina wrote: *


> No matter how much time passes, you are always his mom. Don't change your name.
> 
> ~Star~




That's what someone on a dog board said, too. Sometimes Ifeel like I'm not being fair to Caleb, our new guy (9 month old yellowLab), tho. I'll probably just add his name one of theseday.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 9, 2007)

:bunnydance:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 9, 2007)

stephie = stephanie my real name 
marie = my middle name
78 = the year i was born


----------



## petkeeper_jr (Jul 12, 2007)

I took my moms and added _jr


----------



## babymaker64 (Jul 12, 2007)

I got the username babymaker64 because 64 is my birth year and babymaker because I make dolls that look and feel like real babies. Here is one of my little darlings.







When people ask me what I do for a living, I say "I make babies and sell them" It gets them everytime. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 12, 2007)

babymaker64, that is so amazing!!!

Do you have a website where I could look at them all? I love dolls...:dude:


----------



## babymaker64 (Jul 12, 2007)

I havent got a website at the moment as I have just changed my name. Here are some more pics. Enjoy.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jul 12, 2007)

ahh those are so crazy!! (in a good way)

How much do they sell for?


----------



## babymaker64 (Jul 12, 2007)

Anywhere from Â£150.00 to Â£600.00.


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow! Babymaker, those are WICKED - but kinda creepy - no offense, I have an issue with dolls of any sort!

Anyways, ThatsMySimi came from my second house bun - Simi. (My first one was Somkey - I've alwaysh ad a thing with S's!) But some of you MIGHT remember that when I first joined, before I got Simi, my username was RiverOfTears, as it is for most non animal-y things. I was getting ready to join something - not sure what -but I know it WASNT Neopets!- and I was really upset and stressed out that day, so RiverOfTears just seemed right - weird, I know!
(incase I know any of you from another forum, I do by - AgilityPup, River Of Tears, Bobbibiggibbers(Dont ask, but my friends started calling me 'Bobbi'(Even though my name is ShayLee!) and sometimes you'll see me as DontTellMeLies, or just Shay*)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!


----------



## doodle (Jul 12, 2007)

My username came from my dog because he's a Labradoodle or "doodle" for short, plus it fits me because I'm always doodling aimlessly.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 12, 2007)

Mine is my sons middle name Ellis and my daughters first name Sian.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 12, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Mine is my sons middle name Ellis and my daughters first name Sian.


Ooh, that's creative! Nice one.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2007)

*babymaker64 wrote: *


> Anywhere from Â£150.00 to Â£600.00.



Love them!!!!

Wonder how much that would be here.


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 14, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *babymaker64 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anywhere from Â£150.00 to Â£600.00.
> ...


jadeicing, if i am calculating right it is $75 to $300


----------



## Michaela (Jul 14, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *babymaker64 wrote: *
> ...


Actually Â£1 = $2 US (approx)so it would be just over$300to just over$1200. 

Those dolls are beautiful, I cannot believe you make them! :shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 14, 2007)

babymaker64* wrote: *


> Anywhere from Â£150.00 to Â£600.00.



The British pound is currently worth about 1.6 times the American dollar, although it varies from day to day. (Â£65 is thus about $104; Â£12 is $20)

So a baby is $240 to $960.

Rainbows!


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 14, 2007)

i dont know it completely confuses me. i thought i had it but i guess not.:?


----------



## Michaela (Jul 14, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> babymaker64* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anywhere from Â£150.00 to Â£600.00.
> ...



The pound is worth 2 dollars right now 

http://www.x-rates.com/d/GBP/USD/graph30.html


----------



## Michaela (Jul 14, 2007)

*ani-lover wrote: *


> i dont know it completely confuses me. i thought i had it but i guess not.:?


I think you just went the wrong way, you halved it instead of doubled it. Never worry about it anyway, I only know because I have to convert thingsI see online to Â£ all the time. And I have to learn about it in Economics. :grumpy:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 14, 2007)

*Michaela wrote: *


> And I have to learn about it in Economics. :grumpy:


The US dollar is losing ground to other currencies including the Canadian Dollar. 

Need to buy anything from the US? 

Rainbows!


----------



## polly (Jul 14, 2007)

Polly is my nickname when i was born my mum wanted to call me Polly and my dad didn't so i was christened Rosemary, it was always my family's name for me but my friends caught on and at high school i was never called Rosemary it was kinda difficult to go back to lol.

If i am at work i am Rosemary but if i am outside work i introduce myself as Polly it makes life a bit confusing


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 15, 2007)

mine is my initials and birthday


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 15, 2007)

:nicethread Mine is pretty self-explanatory. I have always thought the nose-twitching on bunnies is totally adorable.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 15, 2007)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> babymaker64* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anywhere from Â£150.00 to Â£600.00.
> ...


Nope never going to happen.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

Bump how did you get yours.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine is the nickname I was given in school, we were all assigned nicknames in high school when we left and we had them on the back of our shirts on the day we left.
Kirsterz09 therefore, is basically my nickname with the year I joined the forum attached to it.


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 23, 2009)

Mine stands for my first bunny Sassy. Sadly she's passed away 3 months after I got her. 



She was my Sweet Sassy, cause she was sooo sweet and gentleand I loved her very much. :hearts:


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

Becca.. my name


----------



## CKGS (Aug 23, 2009)

CKGS is all the initials of my childrens' first names- Corey, Kaleb, Gabriel, and Sophia. The most important little peoples in my life!


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

*CKGS wrote: *


> CKGS is all the initials of my childrens' first names- Corey, Kaleb, Gabriel, and Sophia. The most important little peoples in my life!


Aaaw thats sweet 
I always wondered what your username meant!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 23, 2009)

I some how figured that was the case. 

CKGS wrote:


> CKGS is all the initials of my childrens' first names- Corey, Kaleb, Gabriel, and Sophia. The most important little peoples in my life!


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 23, 2009)

My MSN is happi_wolf. Happi because Happy is usually taken and just adds something a little different. So when I joined this forum I decided on Happi Bun. I love to watch bun's be happy and binky around, so I figured it was fitting.


----------



## swanlake (Aug 23, 2009)

well, my oldest username was Legolas_Dancer11, then I got less obsessed with lotr, and I was older so I switched to Addicted2Pointe. Then I stopped dancing so I came up with swanlake after I had seen my first real ballet (which was swan lake) performed by the new york city ballet. It was amazing and truly inspired me.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 24, 2009)

Whoo, great old thread!
I am Northern Autumn.
- I live in Northern Ontario (which is further north than a lot of you guys  )
- "Northern" is a geographic term (I'm taking geography and environmental science in university)
- My name is Autumn.

Simple


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 24, 2009)

Cait was taken.  I had a friend of mine when I was like in second grade whose name was Sunny, and I always thought that it was amaaazing. Way better than Caitlyn! So whenever I come to a forum where I can't be Cait, I'm SunnyCait.  Also I'm naturally a very happy and bright and shiny person, and my first pittie was named Sunny.


----------



## BlueGiants (Aug 24, 2009)

Ummm... I love :inlove: Blue Flemish giants.... (But nobody knew that, right?) :headsmack:


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I'm Irish and like bunnies, so irishbunny just kind of popped into my head lol!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 24, 2009)

MyLOVEABLES!!

hmm... I don't know actually, maybe its cuz i'm just so weird lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine is pretty simple! Lol. It's the name of my rabbitry!  

My sister's is BSAR - which is the...initials/abbreviation....for our rabbitry. 

Emily


----------



## BethM (Aug 24, 2009)

Lol! Mine's just my first name (well, my name's Elizabeth, but my grandma is the only one who calls me that, everyone else calls me Beth), and the initial of my maiden name.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine is a Portuguese word which is almost kinda like nostalgia, but much much sadder.

I picked it because my life is full of saudade...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 25, 2009)

This is the only place I use my name. It's my 2 favorite animals Rabbits and Polar Bears. I have shorten it for other things.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 25, 2009)

I like to think that mine is pretty much self explanatory. I am a slave to my bunnies.


----------



## MPHF (Aug 25, 2009)

Mine is just the initials of all our bunnies we have now, MPHF- Minstrel, Penguin, Harley and Floppy


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 26, 2009)

Not especially creative, I'm afraid. My name is Mike, the bunny's Scone, so... MikeScone


----------



## pla725 (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine is my initials and birthdate.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 26, 2009)

Mrs. PBJ

My dogs name is Phoenix I other dog at the time was bruiser and j is for our last name. 

Now its Phoenix boss st. julian


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 26, 2009)

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Mrs. PBJ
> 
> My dogs name is Phoenix I other dog at the time was bruiser and j is for our last name.
> 
> Now its Phoenix boss st. julian


Lol, whenever I see your screen name, I think "peanut butter & jelly".


----------



## Malexis (Aug 27, 2009)

M- Morgan
Alexis is my middle name

So i actually say it M alexis, two words, lol. But i do relieze that some say it as one word, but to me it just sounds weird.


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Mrs. PBJ
> ...


Thats what i thought!! tehe


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 27, 2009)

Becca wrote:


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Mrs. PBJ wrote: *
> ...



I get that a lot I think of it to. :coolness: but I like pbj also


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^ The only screen name that sends me to the refrigerator  (no joke, I get hungry thinking about it )


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 28, 2009)

Violet is my favorite color, 23 is the day im born on and my lucky number. I've used this name for multiple online whatevers, so it's stuck with me


----------



## Boz (Aug 28, 2009)

My dog's name is Bosley and we call him Boz for short.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 28, 2009)

Haha Morgan, I always say it as one word!! It makes me happy because my wife's name is Alexis so I'm like look that's almost Alexis haha!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Aug 28, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> ^^^ The only screen name that sends me to the refrigerator  (no joke, I get hungry thinking about it )



I need to stay off line so the forum does not get fat off PB&J:biggrin2:h34r2

No punt intended:blushan:


----------



## irishlops (Aug 28, 2009)

*i swore i posted this in here*
well,
im irish and my rabbits are so.
irish- then my rabbits are lops
so irishlops.
lol


----------

